# جميع عناوين وهواتف شركات الطيران الوطنيه بجمهورية مصر العربيه



## مهندس طيار (28 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخواني الاعزاء 
لما مررنا به من كثير من عناء ومشاقه في البحث عن وظيفه وحتي هذه اللحظه لم نحصل عليها ايضا احببت ان اساعد جميع الاخوه الزملاء في مجالي 
لقد ذهبت الي وزارة الطيران المدني في مصر و سجلت عنواين وهواتف جميع الشركات الوطنيه في مصر لاكن ارجو المعزره في حالة وجود عنوان او اعنوانين خطء وذللك ليس تقصيرا مني ولاكن لان الكثير من العناوين كانت خطء ولاكن بعد البحث والتوهان في الشوارع توصلت لمعظم العناوين الصحيحه وادرجتها بعد التعديل في هذه الصوره 

العناوين تحتوي علي شركات طيران بالون موجوده بمدينة الاقصر 
وهي عباره عن شركات سليحه قامت بشراء مناطيد لنقل السياح وال مصريين ايضا من البر الشرقي للبر الغربي في مدينة الاقصر في رحلة تتراوح مدتها الساعه الا الربع 

هناك العديد والعديد من شركات الطيران التي سوف تستقبل طائرات جديده اخر عام 2006 

لذلك الله الموفق 
وادعوا لنا جميعا ان يوفقنا لما فيه الخير ( ونشتغل بقي ) :80: :55:


----------



## مهندس طيار (28 مايو 2006)

أرجوا من الجميع من عنده معلومه عن اي شركة او اي شئ يشارك فورا ويقول ما يمتلك من معلومات كي يعم الخير والثواب 

لو تعرف اسم صاحب احد الشركات او معلومه عن الشركه من حيث مستقبلها 


مثلا شركة اير كايروا شركة operator وليس لها مهندسين صيانه في الفتره الحاليه لوجود عقد صيانة مع مصر للطيران 

كل من amc , air memphis , lotas , corral blue , sun air , fast link والعديد من الشركات الاخري سوف تقوم باستقبال طائرات جديده 
في الربع الاخير من 2006 ( شهر 9 .10.11 . 12 ) 

هذه بعض المعلومات التي حصلت عليها من مسلسل اللف و البهدله الي حصلي 

هل من معلومات لديكم ؟ لنتبادلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أرجوا الافاده


----------



## مهندس طيار (28 مايو 2006)

أرجوا من الجميع من عنده معلومه عن اي شركة او اي شئ يشارك فورا ويقول ما يمتلك من معلومات كي يعم الخير والثواب 

لو تعرف اسم صاحب احد الشركات او معلومه عن الشركه من حيث مستقبلها 


مثلا شركة اير كايروا شركة operator وليس لها مهندسين صيانه في الفتره الحاليه لوجود عقد صيانة مع مصر للطيران 

كل من amc , air memphis , lotas , corral blue , sun air , fast link والعديد من الشركات الاخري سوف تقوم باستقبال طائرات جديده 
في الربع الاخير من 2006 ( شهر 9 .10.11 . 12 ) 

هذه بعض المعلومات التي حصلت عليها من مسلسل اللف و البهدله الي حصلي 

هل من معلومات لديكم ؟ لنتبادلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أرجوا الافاده


----------



## مهندس طيار (29 مايو 2006)

طيب ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ماحدش يعني عايز يفيدنا ويقول معلومه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عموما شركة فاست لينك اتصلت بها اليوم واكدت ليا الشركه ان طائرتها قد وصلت 
( شركة فاست لينك شركة لسا فاتحه )


----------



## م/ مصطفي (29 مايو 2006)

ربنا يكرمك و يجزيك كل خير 

طب انا كنت عاوز ادرب في شركه طيران غير مصر للطيران علشان الحجز خلالاص ..
يا ريت تقولي ايه افضل شركه من الشركات اللي فاتت دي او اي شركه تانيه اقدر اقدم فيها الايام دي و تتقبلني ؟؟

و جزاك الله كل خير مره اخري


----------



## dash 8 (29 مايو 2006)

مهندس طيار مشكور من كل قلبي ويعطيك الف عافيه ماقصرت والحين اللي يبي اي شى ماعليه الايرفع السماعه
من جهتي ماعندي اي زياده على الموضع بحكم اني لاارفع عن مصر في هذا المجال الاالقليل 
مشكووووورمهندس طيار والله يوفقك


----------



## مهندس طيار (29 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز ايرو ديناميك ممكن تدرب في شركة باز p.a.s الموجوده في المبني المجاور لجنينه مول في مدينة نصر علي طائرات هليكوبتر او داش 8 ههههههههههههههه بس مش داش 8 صاحبنا لا داش 8 الطائرة 

او اظن هناك في ممفيس او ايه ام سي 
جرب واسئل 
وربنا يوفقك باذن الله 
وبردوا ما تكتفيش بما رشحت لك من شركات ......... جرب واسئل في باقي الشركات 
من بحث عن مستقبله بجديه ربنا بيوفقه لكل خير 
واعلم ان مجهودك سوف يعطيك خبره لا تستهين بها 
والله الموفق


----------



## مهندس طيار (29 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز داش 8 اشكرك من اعماق قلبي 
وارجوا من الله ان يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه الخير للجميع 
وعسي ان يستفيد احدنا بمعلومه وضعت هنا فنجزي عليه خير 

بارك الله فيك ومنتظرين تعاون الجميع لمساعدة الجميع


----------



## م/ مصطفي (1 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي/ مهندس طيار ... و ربنا يجعل كل دا في ميزان حسناتك يا رب .. قول اميييييين هههه


----------



## مهندس طيار (1 يونيو 2006)

حقيقي مشكور اخي ايرو ديناميك علي مرورك 
واميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن جميعا يا رب هههههههه
وبمناسبة مشاركتك فقد ذكرتني 
هناك شركة طيران جديده قد فتحت ابوابها للتقديم لوظائف جميع التخصصات 
اسمها التجار ( سما ) 
وهذا موقع الشركه علي الانترنت 
ويمكنك تقديم السي في الخاص بك مباشرة علي الانترنت 
http://www.flysama.com/
ارجوا من الله ان يستفيد الجميع مما نطرحه سويا 
لكي يعم الخير ونكسب ثواب


----------



## مهندس طيار (1 يونيو 2006)

المقصود بجميع التخصصات ( طيارين ) ( مهندسين ) ( فنيين ) كل شئ يمت للطيران بصله


----------



## م/ مصطفي (1 يونيو 2006)

لالالالا بجد والله مش عارف اقولك ايه ... بجد اول مره اعرف ان المعبد بتاعنا فيه ناس كويسين اووي كده هههههه 
..............( فاهم طبعا قصدي ايه .. هو في لغه لرجاله علي الجندي هما بس اللي يفهموها ) ....هههههه

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/ مصطفي (1 يونيو 2006)

و الف مبروك علي الترقيه ... فاهم طبعا علي ايه هههههه


----------



## مهندس طيار (6 يونيو 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يخليك يا أيروا 
حقا ده بس من زوقك 
أرجوا ان تكون هذه بداية تعاون الجميع 
ان نتعاون جميعا 
ونترك الباقي علي الله


----------



## thesniper_matrix (26 يوليو 2009)

thanks for that any way


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 يوليو 2009)

شىء رائع وجميل ولكن اين العناوين اخى مهندس طيار لم اجدها حتى الالن


----------



## r-hrg (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مرسي على المعلومات القيمة ده ويا ريت اي معلومات تانية عنك وخصوصا لو حد طالب مهندسين طيران لاني بدور كتير فيا ريت اي مساعدة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على العناوين


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم ​

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------

